# Protein advice



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

At teh Birmigham showtoday I got talking to a guy selling various natural products and mentioned about Jake loving a good scratch but that he alsways seemed to want a scratch.

Vet said he had no fleas. lice, mange or anything and his coat was in good condition. 

The guy on the stall said it could be what I am feeding and to check the protein content. He said that the protein content should be around 20%.

The Acana Grassland is 33% and Royal Canin Light is 27% the lowest I found was James Wellbeloved at 23%

Does anyone else have any idea regards this?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just put mine baby on Nutro Ultra holistic super food. 30% protein.
She loves it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If your dog is hyperactive, or has kidney issues, then yes a lower protein content might be in order. I'm NOT a vet, but have had many years working and living with dogs, and have read alot. As always, consult with a canine nutritionist. Are there any? A vet really doesn't have a lot of training in this subject. Good luck. Sue Davis


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He doesn't have any kidney issues but he is a true extrovert, never seems to stop. the other day I went out in the mobility scooter and let the dogs have a run around in the park. Red was shattered and wanted back on my knee or in the basket while Jake was still happy running around.
Got back to the house and Red wanted to rest, Jake he grabbed a toy and wanted to carry on playing. even at night around 9pm when Red and I are ready for bed there's Jake with a Toy wanting me to play with him still.
He was fed 50% Acana Grasslands and 50% Royal Canin Lite but I have now cut out the Acana to see if it makes a difference.

Deme x


----------

